# Fenster Grösse dem Inhalt anpassen



## Dadelu (26. Nov 2004)

Hall hier meine Frage..

Ich habe ein Pop Up fenster das ganz normal aus JSP + HTML Code besteht. Nun kriege ich es zwar hin, dass ich die grösse des Fensters bestimmen kann, jedoch habe ich dann immer links und oben einen weissen balken, der eigentlich nicht sein sollte.

Weiss jemand wie ich das Problem lösen kann?

Danke


----------



## Student (26. Nov 2004)

kennt ja keiner den code.
könnte ja auch ein HTML-problemchen sein ...


----------



## Dadelu (26. Nov 2004)

hmm nein ich denke nicht.. ich meine code würde ja nichts bringen, dass ist ja eine frage zu java Script..
es ist eigentlich eine normale HTML seite mit inhalt, die dann als Pop Up aufgerufen wird... Und das aufgerufene Fenster sollte einfach so gross sein wie der Inhalt...


----------



## Student (26. Nov 2004)

wenn du weißt, dass es JS ist .. warum postest du dann hier?
nunja. egal.

ich bin der ansicht, dass man dir mit dem derzeitigen informationsstand nicht weiterhelfen kann.

ich weiß nicht, wíe du das PopUp öffnest, ich weiß nicht, wie der HTML-code der geöffneten datei aussieht.

mit JSP kenne ich mich nicht aus, aber ich denke auch nicht, dass da das problem liegt.

also .. rück die infos raus ;-)


----------



## L-ectron-X (26. Nov 2004)

*verschoben*


----------



## Dadelu (26. Nov 2004)

Hehe, ok ich gebe dir gerne die Infos.. Mal schauen ob du dann das Problem vieleicht lösen kannst.. =)

Also so rufe ich das Pop Up auf aus der Seite:

/* kenne mich nicht wirklich gut aus mit Java Script jedoch wurde mir gesagt, das müsste in den Header..  */

```
<script type="text/javascript">

		function wopen(url,popupname,attributes)
		{	
			win = window.open(url,popupname,attributes);
			win.focus();
		}

	</script>
```

Dann der Aufruf des Linkes:




```
<A onmouseup="wopen('Quik_News/<%= ID %>.jsp?ID=<%=ID%>','popupname','width=400');"  href=""><%= Text %></a>
```

Wenn man nun auf diesen Link klickt, geht richtiger weise ein Pop Up auf. Der Inhalt des Pop up sieht so aus (zusammengefasst):

-Tabelle(FIXE GRÖSSE)
-Dynamischer Inhalt (wird aus der DB gelsen)

FERTIG

Nun geht mir das Pop Up auf in der richtigen grösse, jedoch hat es oben und links der Tablle einen weissen Rahmen.
UND der Inhalt der Tabelle ist länger als das Fenster und man kann nicht runter scrollen weil es keine Scrollbars hat.

Sind das genügend infos? =)

ps: das thema wurde verschoben, antworte jedoch trotzdem hier, weil ich es nicht gefunden habe *schäm* 

Danke


----------

